# Decided to build a boat



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

What’s the specs on that bad boy?


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

19’11”x71”
28 mph with f25 Yamaha, 32mph so far with f40


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Weight?


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

450# no power


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Where in Mt Pleasant?! I’ve gotta see it


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

I’m off Colman blvd


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks great! Post up some video of it.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Wow, cool, I always wondered what a hybrid Whip/CF would look like all stretched out. Kinda like the limo effect. Nice job for sure.
I would love to know how she planes out, are you able to get the bow down enough to take advantage of the lower reverses spray strakes?
Can you trim the bow down enough to get her to use the forward vee?
When planing out with the 40 is half the hull out or more up from amidships forward, say in flattish waters?
How’s she sit at rest with one person steering along slowly ? bow up?
Draft should be when balanced at that hull weight around 5” with a load?
Looking forward to seeing more pictures floating and running.
Well done


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Great build. Would love to see how she poles and spins


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I like long light skiff’s, nice stuff! Look forward to some more pics/vids.


----------



## TidalFly (Sep 1, 2015)

Saw this on the interstate the other day coming back into town...looks awesome


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

Man, that's a good looking skiff. Well done! Is this your tube work?


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

It is thanks guys


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Any build photos?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Awesome !


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Awesome! I'd love to swing by and check that thing out sometime. I definitely want to talk to y'all about a trailer and probably some tube work anyway.

So who built this, or was it a team effort? Is this Marc, or (sorry I forgot your name) the guy that runs the trailer shop?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Tigweld said:


> 19’11”x71”
> 28 mph with f25 Yamaha, 32mph so far with f40


Stainless prop on the F25? I like those motors.


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Team effort, Niel, Mike, and Marc(me)


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Aluminum prop on the 25 and 40


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

1000 build pics, what would you like


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

I’m sure we all would like a start to finish photos.


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

I know Neil and Marc and these guys are gifted in many trades. Hell of a good job guys. I ran the first one awhile back and was quite impressed in how it poled and ran, especially with only a 25hp.


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

nice build!


----------



## floridabrahmer (May 31, 2017)

nice work! what does she draft?


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

5 ish


----------



## FireTurtle (Apr 27, 2019)

That is sweet looking!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Do u plan on selling them? $? ?
No?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Do u plan on selling them? $? ?


This.


----------

